# How Many Transferred?



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just wondered if any of the single ladies having IVF have opted for single embryo transfer? 

I can't have twins - I just can't, there's no way I could manage so, logically, the only way to prevent this is to remove the possibility by having single embryo transfer. My clinic (in Greece) have said they will do whatever I want but they were urging me to have at least two put back (they usually do three when it comes to women of my age) to increase my chances.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Violet,

I don't have any experience with this so will leave it to others to advise but just wanted to say that having one embie transferred doesn't prevent twins as there is always the risk that it could split giving you identical twins. Small chance but still there. 

For me the chance of twins is scary but not totally offputting so I am planning to have two put back when my time (finally) comes. 

I think that you need to do what feels right for you  

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

I only had one put back and was very clear in my mind that was what I wanted. My clinic were more than happy with that decision. There is no research I could find that showed more success with more embryos transferred. 
I believe that if you have a Blastocyte put back, there is more chance of that splitting and giving you a 'natural' twin pregnancy. That DID happen to me, but I miscarried one at 6 wks. The other one thrived and I'm now 35wks pg

Good luck - but please don't allow yourself to be persuaded to have 2, or worse 3, put back if you're not happy with that decison. For me it wasn't about getting a BFP, it was about having a healthy full-term baby if at all possible.

Love

LL xxxx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks girls - that's helpful. 

I would never go for three being transferred - if I ended up with triplets then I would find myself in the ludicrous position of having to have elective termination - which just seems so wrong considering all I had been through to get pregnant in the first place.


----------

